# Goodbye my sweet Muppet.



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 12, 2013)

What can I say about the sweetest bunny I have ever known? She was more then just a sweet and loving rabbit. She was one of the best pets I have ever had. She loved everyone and everyone loved her right back. I would take her for walks on nice days and people would stop in there tracks to fawn over her. When they petted her she would automatically flatten into "petting position". She loved children and we used to joke "How many little hands can fit on Muppet at once" She loved sleeping in bed with me and she loved doing her "Muppet dance" for a raisin. She was the official farmers market produce inspector. She was my sweet friend.....She was patient and loving even when she did not feel well due to the cancer. 
She tolerated the syringes, medicine and surgery with her same sweet love and charm.
Muppet died in my arms at 1.15 am. She went fairly peacefully and for that I am extremely grateful. I will miss my baby girl every single day. My lovely girl who never let her blindness keep her from enjoying every minute of her 2 1/2 years. I love you my darling girl. Thank you so much for being my sweet girl.


----------



## pani (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Muppet was absolutely adorable. She sounds like she was an amazing little bunny who brightened up the days of everyone around her. Although she didn't spend too long here with us, it sounds like she was lucky to have found you to care for her. &#9829;


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 12, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kmaben (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh Katie no!! I'm so sorry to hear about Muppet! Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Jason. Nose bonks from my crew. So, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2013)

Katie, our hearts are broken too. We're so sorry she's gone, but she's past pain from the cancer. While her early life may not have been great, for the last 2 1/2 years you gave her the best loving forever home a bunny could have. Words are so inadequate to express our sorrow and feelings. Rest in peace little girl and run free at the bridge, you are loved and missed.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. This is a very painful time for me. I miss her already.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 12, 2013)

I am truly sorry for your loss Katie. 

You gave her such a better life then she would have had with those awful people you got her from and gave her a chance to be happy with you. Thank goodness you did, she managed to know love and joy with you and your family. She never went hungry again or got her teeth clipped with nail clippers for a stupid reason, she just knew that you loved and cared about her. 

You nursed her through countless nights and did everything in your power to save her from this but sometimes it's just too much for them. Just know that you did everything you could, did everything right.

Binky free sweet little Muppet. You will be deeply missed.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 12, 2013)

I miss her already. My bedroom feels empty without her.


----------



## Tauntz (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet little Muppet! It sounds like she had a wonderful life with you & she showed her love & appreciation for giving her that life with you by being an amazingly loving bunny. My heart breaks for you with her loss. It is the most painful thing to lose any living creature human or animal/bird, I pray that the pain will ease soon even though it will never completely go away.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss ... as some one else said, you gave a better life for the past 2 1/2 years than anyone else would have. It reminds me of a dog I had that just passed in 2011 that had a blood disorder that I took to specialist, canine cardiologist (yes, they exist), and had MRI's done of him. He was the most fantastic dog I had ever had (Chihuahua) and none of the one's I have now could ever replace him. He has and will always have a special place in my life much like this sweetie will have with you...


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2013)

*cry*

I don't think I knew about her having cancer (I've been awol for about 7 months aside from a brief appearance a few months ago - only just started getting caught up on RO within the last week or so)... poor little girl!

Muppet endured so much suffering, neglect and sh*tty treatment at the beginning of her life - more than any rabbit should ever even know is possible. It never ceased to amaze me how she put all that behind her and had the capacity to still love humans with all her heart and soul once she was with people who knew how to care for her and truly loved her unconditionally. I can only hope that all she went through faded in her mind until she could only remember her time spent with you... and I know she was able to let go of any lingering fear that she would end up being neglected again, trusting her forever home to never, EVER do that to her.

Muppet was known and loved vicariously by SO many of us, even though we never got to meet her in person. I'm in tears, still reeling from the shock that she's gone. It doesn't seem fair that she died so young... but I'm incredibly thankful that she got a second chance at life and got to live the pampered, spoiled existence that every bunny should. I know she's more grateful for you than she ever could've expressed. I can barely see the screen, I'm so teary-eyed - I think it's time to go snuggle the hell out of my own lionhead!

Binky free, Muppet - you'll be missed by more people than you know! :rainbow:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2013)

It always amazes me how pets know when something is bothering you and you need them.

Nala put me through the usual chase scene when I went to get her, but after that she was far more obedient than usual. She's used to being handled and can be snuggly if she's in the mood, but Nala's hardly a "lap bunny" like Gaz usually is just because she's so hyper. We got in the bed with Jay (he's sleeping at the moment) - I had her between my chest and his back and she actually sat and bunny-loafed for a good 5+ minutes while I gave her ear, nose and cheek rubs... then she let me carry her around in one arm while I prepared and served dinners for my sugar gliders... then she sat in my lap getting pet while I was in my desk chair for another few minutes before I finally let her get back to naughtying it up in the bunny room (though she did start digging at me a bit near the end as if to say "that's enough, mom"). I didn't even have to bribe her with craisins to get her to behave.

I got a good 20 minutes of lionhead cuddles out of her, which can only mean she knew I really needed them right now. I did tell her about what happened to Muppet, so perhaps she understood some of what I was saying.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. I miss my sweet Muppet. She is being buried under the big tree that she loved to play under on nice days.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2013)

Aww, very sweet, I'm sure she'd be very happy with that choice! I got the two gliders I've lost cremated, as burial isn't really an option at my house due to ground conditions (and also isn't an option at the apartment, for obvious reasons), but I wanted to do something special for them. Maybe you could even plant some bunny-safe flowers or veggies or something on the spot next spring, as a memorial of sorts for her (granted, one that Fraggles will probably eat, lol) .


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2013)

:bigtears:


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free little Muppet.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 14, 2013)

Fraggles does not enjoy playing outside so anything that gets planted will be safe. Frags thinks playing outdoors is counter productive to her being fat and lazy... I thought about cremating Muppet but then thought of my mom who has several little wooden boxes with pets ashes in them. I clipped off a lock of Muppets hair and am going to put it in the framed photo of her that is going on the wall.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2013)

I like that . Silly Fraggles, doesn't she know you can loaf outside just as easily as you can loaf inside?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 15, 2013)

The ground is to hard and lumpy for a proper loaf.


----------



## JBun (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm so terribly sorry about Muppet  She'll truly be missed.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't believe I'm reading this.  Muppet was one of my favorite forum bunnies...I can't believe she died. We will all miss her and remember her forever! RIP sweet little Muppet, binky free!


----------



## JimD (Dec 30, 2013)

Just reading this. I'm so sorry.
Binky free Muppet!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Muppet! I've been away from the forum for several months, and I too am shocked to hear this terribly sad news. RIP Muppet; I know you'll be very missed!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone. It has been almost a month since my beautiful girl left me. A rather tough adjustment I must say. Just the other day I was doing laundry and I found her little dress with her fur still stuck to it. It did not go in the wash...I miss her terribly.


----------



## Troller (Jan 10, 2014)

Im so sorry to hear about this. I was always so entertained by your stories about Muppet. She'll be missed.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 11, 2014)

Im so sorry~ Binky free little Muppet.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 14, 2014)

Hoping you're feeling a little better--time takes the sting off a little, but it never truly goes away.:halo


----------

